# Daily Cheez Update.



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Okay, since a lot of the Cheeze threads on here are total click-bait I'm going to start posting updates here from a guy who actually knows what he's talking about. You can subscribe yourself on YouTube.

He's a CPA who's been doing daily updates on stimulus checks, stimulus packages, and unemployment benefits and I've been watching his updates for weeks now. It's basically a one-stop shop for info about stimulus packages, stimulus checks, and unemployment benefits. I highly recommend. Enjoy.

July 1, 2020 Update


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

This stimulus FAQ video is a couple of months old, but still relevant to anyone that wants to know the basics of the stimulus checks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

We used to Plan for Retirement.


Now we plan for GOVERNMENT AID.

M.A.G.A. !

BEFORE ITS TOO LATE !


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I've seen his vids pop up in my feed. Very intelligent and clear.

He also has great hair and clean shirt/tie combos! 

Also, I'm surprised you didn't the cheese countdown clock lmao.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I've seen his vids pop up in my feed. Very intelligent and clear.
> 
> He also has great hair and clean shirt/tie combos!
> 
> Also, I'm surprised you didn't the cheese countdown clock lmao.


" Proper Social Distancing".


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Today's Cheez Update Thursday July 2nd.

Highlights:

- Both the House of Representatives and White House support second stimulus check.
- 1.5 Trillion infrastructure Bill in limbo.
- June jobs report released.
- Coronavirus cases spiking.








ColdRider said:


> Also, I'm surprised you didn't the cheese countdown clock lmao.


We aim to please,

Apparently, in some states the $600 unemployment supplement ends on the 25th, not the 31st.
Always better to err on the side of caution IMHO.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Good Johnny. Keep these reports coming, as it helps remind folks to stay tuned in. I tuned in to those same guys when first trying to make sense out of the wide variety of cheese coming our way.

"Cheese" runs out in California on the 25th. That's two more payments and it's fin, done, complete, done with. Unless...

I feel fortunate to have finally broken even just now at the beginning of July, and will be able to store the last month's worth of cheese to nibble on if it becomes necessary (I racked up 13K in credit card debt in March to buy food, solar panels, batteries, supplies, etc., and watched my credit score drop by 80 points... to now having paid that all off, mostly from the various Federal programs put in place like the tax credit, PUA, UI, and EIDL).


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> I've seen his vids pop up in my feed. Very intelligent and clear.
> 
> He also has great hair and clean shirt/tie combos!
> 
> Also, I'm surprised you didn't the cheese countdown clock lmao.


Clock's tickin'. Can't wait to read these forums when people have to go back to work.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

I just got an email from the Open Society asking me to ferry new drivers from Honduras now that ya'll have self deactivated soon.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 480924
> 
> 
> Okay, since a lot of the Cheeze threads on here are total click-bait I'm going to start posting updates here from a guy who actually knows what he's talking about. You can subscribe yourself on YouTube.
> ...


What is his plans for the busy signals ? Community whining about the busy phone lines .If he is doing a You Tube video, he does not need to be wearing a tie inside a air conditioned room. :smiles: Portrait in the background looks like a garage sale heist.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Cheez update: Friday July 3rd

Highlights:
House/Senate taking 17 day vacation 
2nd stimulus check likely
PUA extension unlikely
PPP loan extensions and updates


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Sadly I do not see a cheez extension in our future... Good news I do however see a payroll tax holiday coming... And considering the wife unit make 100k+ at 39% tax bracket that should be substantial...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> And considering the wife unit make 100k+ at 39% tax bracket that should be substantial...


Which tax bracket is that?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> Which tax bracket is that?
> 
> View attachment 481784


Thank you so much for Fixing it for me... I wish I had time to be so Thorough... However my calculation included SS and such...

When I grow Up I hope to be as accurate until then you'll have to keep helping me...


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Cheez update: Friday July 3rd
> 
> Highlights:
> House/Senate taking 17 day vacation
> ...


A 17 day vacation while people are in danger of losing their homes and businesses. What a joke.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

BunnyK said:


> A 17 day vacation while people are in danger of losing their homes and businesses. What a joke.


Congress and Senate is a part-time job. It sucks but they don't give a shit. They'll be scrambling in the late hours before the cheese runs out to come up with some scribbled up bullshit that they can all tolerate.

People shouldn't depend on these pissants.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

When I called the SBA they rep said to me that the only cheese available still was "nacho" cheese and laughed before hanging up on me.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Congress and Senate is a part-time job. It sucks but they don't give a shit. They'll be scrambling in the late hours before the cheese runs out to come up with some scribbled up bullshit that they can all tolerate.
> 
> People shouldn't depend on these pissants.


My guess is that they're going to stall until a couple of months before the election. People cut off the cheez in three weeks will be desperate for anything and grateful for just one more stimulus check in the fall.

Give a cookie to a man with a full belly, he'll be ungrateful.
Give a cracker to a man that's starving, he'll thank you on his knees.

Cheez recipients today,










Cheez recipients in three months.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> My guess is that they're going to stall until a couple of months before the election. People cut off the cheez in three weeks will be desperate for anything and grateful for just one more stimulus check in the fall.
> 
> Give a cracker to a man that's starving, he'll thank you on his knees.


I wonder how many will actually bow their heads to their government masters lol.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kinda like those who can brag about receiving the funds to begin with but still wanna knock pple who had to take it?

not like it was returned 🤷🏻‍♀️🤷🏻‍♀️

some even deny it even though they have kids and clearly head of household


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Stimulus update July 6th 2020

Highlights:
- Congress on vacation until July 20th
- Republicans want more targeted approach to stimulus check based on income.
- PPP loan recipients getting over $150,000 disclosed to public.
- Corona-virus cases still rising


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Stimulus update July 6th 2020
> 
> - Republicans want more targeted approach to stimulus check based on income.


&#128077;

This makes much more sense imo. The gf and I didn't need a stimulus check and we still get to work from home. I gave it to family that really needed it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I definitely need some cheez to buy more cheese.

https://www.wisn.com/article/coronavirus-price-of-wisconsin-cheese-soars-to-record-levels/32921944
A second stimulus would help since I'm still waiting for PUA. And I'm craving some cheese.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

It would be great if someone who really knows their cheese (I mean the stuff from cows) were to match up each government program with a specific variety of cheese, based upon the characteristics of the program. For example, whatever program granted 25 million to the Kennedy Center -that then laid off all their employees- should be matched with a really stinky variety.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I definitely need some cheez to buy more cheese.
> 
> https://www.wisn.com/article/coronavirus-price-of-wisconsin-cheese-soars-to-record-levels/32921944
> A second stimulus would help since I'm still waiting for PUA. And I'm craving some cheese.


Most ironic link on here today by far.

No accountability for poor management in government. Rank and file get laid off, admins get a pay raise.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

OP is probably having a food coma from eating delicious Popeyes chicken so I'm going to help a brother out. :smiles:






7-7 update

Republicans want to limit the stimulus check to people making $40k or less. Money Mitch McConnell trying to keep package at $1 trillion or less. Democrats proposed package at $3T.

Democrats want assistance to state and local governments at $500 billion, minimum. This will make it difficult to keep package at $1T.


----------



## Lvd2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> Congress and Senate is a part-time job. It sucks but they don't give a shit. They'll be scrambling in the late hours before the cheese runs out to come up with some scribbled up bullshit that they can all tolerate.
> 
> People shouldn't depend on these pissants.


Agreed the only time these people put in any actual effort is when it's re-election time.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> OP is probably having a food coma from eating delicious Popeyes chicken so I'm going to help a brother out. :smiles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Ha. Thanks, Man.

And yes, I went just a little overboard on the Popeye's. Lesson Learned.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Republicans want to limit the stimulus check to people making $40k or less.


Honestly if it was family I'll be behind this. I don't know how i feel about individual but I guess it really depends on how much more money is going to be printed (didn't have a chance to read./fully digest).

federal poverty for family of 4 is $26,200.

they're probably going to have to change that so it's scaled depending on area one is in, or bump it up to soemthing like $40k.

because this is all gross.

just a lot of pple who dont really need it that got it and people who need it that didn't get it for one reason or another or not enough.

hell, why not just give it to the pple who are unemployed at that level $40k or less, and work on getting pple back to work with helping small businesses get ppe supplies and also their location ready to handle customers safely?!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> just a lot of pple who dont really need it that got it and people who need it that didn't get it for one reason or another or not enough.
> 
> hell, why not just give it to the pple who are unemployed at that level $40k or less, and work on getting pple back to work with helping small businesses get ppe supplies and also their location ready to handle customers safely?!


I agree on both points. I'd personally prefer this to go to the unemployed or underemployed. What sucked with the first stimulus check is that many people received one and yes, didn't _necessarily_ need it. Many of us still get to work from home and others are getting to make changes in the way they work to protect employees and customers all around.

What I find really frustrating is that there are many that really need it who are still waiting on getting unemployment but others received it without any issue. Many receiving government cheese that claim they didn't need it while others keep getting the runaround.

I feel for the grocery workers in lower minimum wage counties that since are considered _essential_ and _employed_, don't qualify for the help while people that can work but choose not to and take advantage of the assistance. Right now, the guy collecting a check is making more than a person working and risking getting sick. How does that make any sense?

It looks like there's talks about adding back to work tax credits or payroll tax holidays. This in theory will help getting people back to work and businesses opening their doors again.

Knowing how bad people and especially, politicians, procrastinate, I doubt we'll know anything until August though.

We will see.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

The maximum compensation per employee was close to 15,000 over 8 weeks, they should have maxed it out at 600/week= 4800


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Honestly if it was family I'll be behind this. I don't know how i feel about individual but I guess it really depends on how much more money is going to be printed (didn't have a chance to read./fully digest).
> 
> federal poverty for family of 4 is $26,200.
> 
> ...


But when you're at federal poverty level you and your family qualify for foodshare, Medicaid, rent assistance, energy assistance, reduced internet and other programs. A family of 4 gets $646 in foodshare a month in my state.

One of my former co-workers was unmarried and had 2 kids. She got foodshare, help paying her rent, her kids Christmas gifts free from an organization, her kids school lunches were paid for, her school gave the kids computers for home (years before Covid), she received energy assistance and reduced cell phone/internet bill. I wonder what she even paid for.

Yet, when you're just above the poverty line but still low income, you get squat. And individuals who're low income also need help, but normally don't qualify for all the help because they have no kids.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> I agree on both points. I'd personally prefer this to go to the unemployed or underemployed. What sucked with the first stimulus check is that many people received one and yes, didn't _necessarily_ need it. Many of us still get to work from home and others are getting to make changes in the way they work to protect employees and customers all around.
> 
> What I find really frustrating is that there are many that really need it who are still waiting on getting unemployment but others received it without any issue. Many receiving government cheese that claim they didn't need it while others keep getting the runaround.
> 
> ...


Yup, we'll see. I'm just thankful but I'm looking at ways to help besides donating. I've been giving to pple I know and can trust, that have fallen on hard times. Eg an older coworker at old firm that got cancer-$1200 cheese from the government won't help him. So I donated a few hundred. Same for my friend that had her family's store broken in and looted. Another few hundred. I do what I can and the rest is helping where I can w/volunteering.



mbd said:


> The maximum compensation per employee was close to 15,000 over 8 weeks, they should have maxed it out at 600/week= 4800


Some districts will give money to parents to start a savings account, something like $50. I wish the government would give money while stipulating that they put at least $2k in savings.

I need a savings account as a security blanket. I don't know how people are not stressing out without some sort of plan bcdefghijklmnop

seriously.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> I agree on both points. I'd personally prefer this to go to the unemployed or underemployed. What sucked with the first stimulus check is that many people received one and yes, didn't _necessarily_ need it. Many of us still get to work from home and others are getting to make changes in the way they work to protect employees and customers all around.
> 
> What I find really frustrating is that there are many that really need it who are still waiting on getting unemployment but others received it without any issue. Many receiving government cheese that claim they didn't need it while others keep getting the runaround.
> 
> ...


Thank you for thinking of the unemployed. I'm one whose still waiting for any PUA. My state only processed 10% of PUA apps. YesI has a savings, but it only lasts so far since my savings dwindled down for car repairs and now this.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> But when you're at federal poverty level you and your family qualify for foodshare, Medicaid, rent assistance, energy assistance, reduced internet and other programs. A family of 4 gets $646 in foodshare a month in my state.
> 
> One of my former co-workers was unmarried and had 2 kids. She got foodshare, help paying her rent, her kids Christmas gifts free from an organization, her kids school lunches were paid for, her school gave the kids computers for home (years before Covid), she received energy assistance and reduced cell phone/internet bill. I wonder what she even paid for.
> 
> Yet, when you're just above the poverty line but still low income, you get squat. And individuals who're low income also need help, but normally don't qualify for all the help because they have no kids.


Hmm this is a good point, one I didn't consider (to be honest I don't know much of that).

I just read about pple who consistently brag (not you or coldrider) about not needing unemployment or the stimulus check receiving it. And I see a system that is clearly broken.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Hmm this is a good point, one I didn't consider (to be honest I don't know much of that).
> 
> I just read about pple who consistently brag (not you or coldrider) about not needing unemployment or the stimulus check receiving it. And I see a system that is clearly broken.


Yes, it's truly broken! I also know about a lot of the programs for people in poverty because I worked with that demographics in non-profit. Oh and they also can get bus vouchers and gas cards.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yup, we'll see. I'm just thankful but I'm looking at ways to help besides donating. I've been giving to pple I know and can trust, that have fallen on hard times. Eg an older coworker at old firm that got cancer-$1200 cheese from the government won't help him. So I donated a few hundred. Same for my friend that had her family's store broken in and looted. Another few hundred. I do what I can and the rest is helping where I can w/volunteering.
> 
> Some districts will give money to parents to start a savings account, something like $50. I wish the government would give money while stipulating that they put at least $2k in savings.
> 
> ...


I am telling you, most don't have savings. People don't know how to save. :smiles: Saving is strict discipline, you can save if you make minimum wage and you can be broke if you make 300k.
I gave a ride to this couple , both work at Walmart and kids go to school. In 4 years they bought a house and they saved over 75,000 in 4 years. They came from Ethiopia. :smiles: Both kids straight A students.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Invisible said:


> But when you're at federal poverty level you and your family qualify for foodshare, Medicaid, rent assistance, energy assistance, reduced internet and other programs. A family of 4 gets $646 in foodshare a month in my state.
> 
> One of my former co-workers was unmarried and had 2 kids. She got foodshare, help paying her rent, her kids Christmas gifts free from an organization, her kids school lunches were paid for, her school gave the kids computers for home (years before Covid), she received energy assistance and reduced cell phone/internet bill. I wonder what she even paid for.
> 
> Yet, when you're just above the poverty line but still low income, you get squat. And individuals who're low income also need help, but normally don't qualify for all the help because they have no kids.


It's really F'd up how it traps people into the welfare cycle. The term used is called the "welfare cliff".

And a lot of them will never make it out.

Ever.

They will take their dying breath still on welfare.










https://www.learnliberty.org/blog/t...w-income-workers-will-never-overcome-poverty/


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> I am telling you, most don't have savings. People don't know how to save. :smiles: Saving is strict discipline, you can save if you make minimum wage and you can be broke if you make 300k.
> I gave a ride to this couple , both work at Walmart and kids go to school. In 4 years they bought a house and they saved over 75,000 in 4 years. They came from Ethiopia. :smiles: Both kids straight A students.


That's why I'm saying I wish there was the stipulation enforced, maybe I should have wrote it but it was implied in my eyes.

My mom didn't work at Walmart but similar. She worked hard, 2 jobs @ 40 hrs each, and saved to buy a house... and more than 75k but she's also in a HCOL area (we all live in SF, if any one of us moved outside the city she would be unhappy, she literally moved us from hk to here to be close to her parents, she's huge on family).

it's not uncommon.

she also managed to put me and my sister through private school.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It's really F'd up how it traps people into the welfare cycle. The term used is called the "welfare cliff".
> 
> And a lot of them will never make it out.
> 
> ...


Welfare's problem is that it traps you with fellow welfare people and the ideas are the same .You got to get out of the loop. Once you are out of the loop, you learn .
Mistakes happen when you learn , but it opens up new ideas. Best thing for a welfare person is to move out of the state, and get a fresh start .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It's really F'd up how it traps people into the welfare cycle. The term used is called the "welfare cliff".
> 
> And a lot of them will never make it out.
> 
> ...


I agree. Yet it's no longer just welfare. Since 1996, it's now Welfare To Work. They only have so long they can not work before they're required to work, if they're able bodied. And they do receive support services, like childcare, bus vouchers, job readiness skills, etc).


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I also had a manager that made 300,000 and broke 😀 He had a gambling issue + divorce. He lived in a apt.:thumbdown: Another lady was a teacher ,lived in a 450k house, but broke. 😀
Dealership paid for her ride and she asked how much Uber/Lyft drivers made .😀


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mbd said:


> I also had a manager that made 300,000 and broke &#128512; He had a gambling issue + divorce .


Yep, someone I know whose retired gets $10,000 a month, plus child support. And is constantly running out of money. But she drinks beer like a fish, smokes and buys her kid whatever he wants. Her house payment is same as my rent.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Yep, someone I know whose retired gets $10,000 a month, plus child support. And is constantly running out of money. But she drinks beer like a fish, smokes and buys her kid whatever he wants. Her house payment is same as my rent.


I swear...

this is what pisses me off.

and she probably somehow still qualifies for the dang stimulus or whatever government cheez


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I swear...
> 
> this is what pisses me off.
> 
> and she probably somehow still qualifies for the dang stimulus or whatever government cheez


I don't think so because I thought the threshold was $100,000/year. She's over that. That's the mom I did respite care for her son. Ya know, the kid who wanted me to drive 70 miles to go to McD's.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I don't think so because I thought the threshold was $100,000/year. She's over that. That's the mom I did respite care for her son. Ya know, the kid who wanted me to drive 70 miles to go to McD's.


If you're head of household the threshold is increased (so her as a single parent even if she gets child support falls under this when she files for taxes as single but single head of household vs my single filer since I have no kids/dependent)...And if she gets child support then yes, because I think you get it per kid too... also alimony and child support isn't included in the wages...

I hope you're right but.. you'll be surprised.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If you're head of household the threshold is increased (so her as a single parent even if she gets child support falls under this when she files for taxes as single but single head of household vs my single filer since I have no kids/dependent)...And if she gets child support then yes, because I think you get it per kid too... also alimony and child support isn't included in the wages...
> 
> I hope you're right but.. you'll be surprised.


Didn't know that. Wow!

No offense to y"all with jobs. But many people I know who still have kids at home, got $2400-$3900, for the stimulus. Yet their income never changed.

They were able to work either from home or in an office with just a few people because they work for the government or a company that was deemed essential. They told me about the things they bought, new appliances, new TVs, etc. Yet I got $1200 and no frickin PUA yet. I could just scream!

I'm not materialistic. There's nothing I need or want. I just want to pay my bills, and start building my savings again.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Didn't know that. Wow!
> 
> No offense to y"all with jobs. But many people I know who still have kids at home, got $2400-$3900, for the stimulus. Yet their income never changed.
> 
> ...


Not offended, but I share in your outrage. :thumbdown:

People using the money to buy products and toys to consume their lives. Money should have gone to those that needed it to pay for food and shelter.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If anyone hasn’t gotten PUA and needs a job, you can still apply with the Census. They have a position starting in Aug, part-time for 2 months, $22/hr and mileage reimbursement per guy I spoke with at the Census.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WTF has my state's unemployment been doing. 745,000 unemployment claims since mid March. 528,999 claims still aren't processed almost 4 months later.

I just heard on a different local news station that some politicians are urging our Gov to give loans to those awaiting unemployment here to help us until unemployment comes, using the federal money they received for coronavirus.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Th


Invisible said:


> WTF has my state's unemployment been doing. 735,000 unemployment claims since mid March. 528,999 claims still aren't processed almost 4 months later.
> 
> I just heard on a different local news station that some politicians are urging our Gov to give loans to those awaiting unemployment here to help us until unemployment comes, using the federal money they received for coronavirus.
> 
> ...


They are equipped to handle 22,000 -25,000claims weekly ... it is 10 times the volume :thumbup: They need to hire 10 times more workers &#128512; train them ...

*June 27, 2020*

CURRENT WEEK20202019Regular Initial Claims24,6894,345Regular Weekly Claims219,93725,106

PRIOR WEEK20202019Regular Initial Claims24,9935,467Regular Weekly Claims222,70523,915


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I racked up 13K in credit card debt in March to buy food, solar panels, batteries, supplies, etc.,


seriously? &#129315;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> Republicans want to limit the stimulus check to people making $40k or less. Money Mitch McConnell trying to keep package at $1 trillion or less. Democrats proposed package at $3T.


This is why I was posing the question a while back in some other thread as to which party would run the country into the ground first if given full control of the government. It's a close race. The republicans would have passed no stimulus bill and the democrats would have opened up the spigots full bore. We seem to need both parties in order to keep one from going off the rails

The first bills were an atrocity to our decedents by not including means testing. Plus, I just looked at the new map of who got PPP in my locale and the lieing, cheating, and stealing is off the scale. Little tiny businesses taking down millions for "payroll".



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 483581


Whoa! Johnny. Is that a huge-o chart in your pocket, or...



Invisible said:


> WTF has my state's unemployment been doing. 735,000 unemployment claims since mid March. 528,999 claims still aren't processed almost 4 months later.


Another atrocity. We need to vote a lot of people out of office. Both at the Fed and State level.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mbd said:


> Th
> 
> They are equipped to handle 22,000 -25,000claims weekly ... it is 10 times the volume :thumbup: They need to hire 10 times more workers &#128512; train them ...
> 
> ...


Why then have so many in other states received their unemployment? Many states have much higher population than here.



_Tron_ said:


> Another atrocity. We need to vote a lot of people out of office. Both at the Fed and State level.


Yep! Check out who got PPP in my state. It's the same guy who took our Gov to court to have voting in person during lockdown and who took it to court to have our SAH orders overturned in May.










He owns a small popcorn company,


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Why then have so many in other states received their unemployment? Many states have much higher population than here.
> 
> 
> Yep! Check out who got PPP in my state. It's the same guy who took our Gov to court to have voting in person during lockdown and who took it to court to have our SAH orders overturned in May.
> ...


Some states may have more employees, plus they all are hiring from outside. 50 states, they all can't be #1... somebody has to be #50.&#128512;
Good news is that people did not get a chance to spend the money. They have learned to squeeze every dollar:thumbup: Wisconsin will have 200,000 new Dave Ramsey's going forward .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mbd said:


> Some states may have more employees, plus they all are hiring from outside. 50 states, they all can't be #1... somebody has to be #50.&#128512;
> Good news is that people did not get a chance to spend the money. They have learned to squeeze every dollar:thumbup: Wisconsin will have 200,000 new Dave Ramsey's going forward .


It would be 528,999 Dave Ramsey's here. But this is serious stuff, Many can't pay mortgage, insurance or electricity, I'm holding on by a thread, and I'm luckier than most because I'm not a spender, and I live simply.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Iit would be 528,999 Dave Ramsey's here. But this is serious stuff, Many can't pay mortgage, insurance or electricity, I'm holding on by a thread, and I'm luckier than most because I'm not a slender and live simply.


They have tripled the staff and all working long hours ..,seems like ancient system is another challenge. Wisconsin unemployment at 3% before the Covid and if everybody is applying for the unemployment, where are they going to find the workers
:thumbdown:
"agency will be adding about 1,300 new staffers, including hundreds from private vendors, to handle the surge of claims and calls, up from 504 total unemployment insurance staff in March"

It's 500,000 claims and 150,000 people.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mbd said:


> They have tripled the staff and all working long hours ..,seems like ancient system is another challenge. Wisconsin unemployment at 3% before the Covid and if everybody is applying for the unemployment, where are they going to find the workers
> :thumbdown:
> "agency will be adding about 1,300 new staffers, including hundreds from private vendors, to handle the surge of claims and calls, up from 504 total unemployment insurance staff in March"
> 
> It's 500,000 claims and 150,000 people.


You're in Dallas, TX; therefore, you do not know what's truly happening here in WI. Only recently did they extend unemployment hours. And that was only after they got heat for not doing so.
Majority still can't get through to a live person when you call; it says queue is full.

I called a state rep weeks ago, as many of us have. That's the only reason more articles are now getting written and pressure is on DWD unemployment to move faster.

















Source: https://wisconsinspotlight.com/government-on-hold/

And so many are not working because there is still a pandemic going on. Some bars/restaurants reclosed again because of COVID cases, and some never opened after SAH. Bars are a huge business here.

Our numbers in Mke Co are almost double as of yesterday from May 25th, around when our original SAH orders were to be lifted. We had over 6,400 cases on that day in May, but now over 12,500 cases.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

mbd said:


> I am telling you, most don't have savings. People don't know how to save. :smiles: Saving is strict discipline, you can save if you make minimum wage and you can be broke if you make 300k.
> I gave a ride to this couple , both work at Walmart and kids go to school. In 4 years they bought a house and they saved over 75,000 in 4 years. They came from Ethiopia. :smiles: Both kids straight A students.


&#129300; that can be a little misleading. Both could work for walmart and each bring home over $50k per year.

Remember Walmart starting wage is $11-12


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

mbd said:


> Welfare's problem is that it traps you with fellow welfare people and the ideas are the same .You got to get out of the loop. Once you are out of the loop, you learn .
> Mistakes happen when you learn , but it opens up new ideas. Best thing for a welfare person is to move out of the state, and get a fresh start .


This is by design. This structure dissuades people from wanting to be off of welfare. Years ago I compared it to climbing a ladder, but three rungs in the step are missing before you can climb out of the hole. Welfare has a vested interest to keep people spinning their wheels in poverty.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> This is by design. This structure dissuades people from wanting to be off of welfare. Years ago I compared it to climbing a ladder, but three rungs in the step are missing before you can climb out of the hole. Welfare has a vested interest to keep people spinning their wheels in poverty.


One of the biggest ironies of welfare is that it employs thousands through government subsidies. Case workers, administrators, government monitors, counselors, foster homes, hospitals, etc. etc.

If the people dependent on welfare were suddenly independent of welfare, all of those bureaucrats would be out of a job.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> If the people dependent on welfare were suddenly independent of welfare, all of those bureaucrats would be out of a job.


If people start getting off the government dole then they might change how they think and vote.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Invisible said:


> You're in Dallas, TX; therefore, you do not know what's truly happening here in WI. Only recently did they extend unemployment hours. And that was only after they got heat for not doing so.
> Majority still can't get through to a live person when you call; it says queue is full.
> 
> I called a state rep weeks ago, as many of us have. That's the only reason more articles are now getting written and pressure is on DWD unemployment to move faster.
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.sa...rnment/the-state-worker/article243611952.html


----------



## 40acres1mule (Jul 8, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> One of the biggest ironies of welfare is that it employs thousands through government subsidies. Case workers, administrators, government monitors, counselors, foster homes, hospitals, etc. etc.
> 
> If the people dependent on welfare were suddenly independent of welfare, all of those bureaucrats would be out of a job.


corporate welfare (bailouts) is 1000 times more than what citizens get

just so you know
see the banks, stock market, credi market, home builders, airlines, insurance companies, auto makers, hoteliers....that got TRILLIIONS pretty much every decade now, when the people got 350 billion of it & lots still waiting on it because apparently all those you listed arent answering phones as they have nice efficient robots that hang up on you & if you get a human theyll hang up on you and thats if you dont get a busy singal or a "network is busy" robot doubt those billionaires had to wait on hold hours and call in hundreds of times

fed is pumping .5 - 1 trillion into the credit markets overnight EVERY night to prop this ponzi of an economy up

3 trillion is enough to give 150 MILLION people $20,000 most got $1200 where did the other $18,800 go lmao

100% corruption so get it how you live

july 31 will be really telling


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Don't get too caught up chasing that cheese. Might get some into trouble.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

So a different local news station reported that more than 150,000 people here are still waiting for benefits. Yet at he end of the article, it said there are more than 500,000 pending claims.

I don't get it. And last week, news said ONLY 10% of PUA claims were processed. Such a mess!!!!!'



















mbd said:


> http://[URL]https://www.google.com/...rnment/the-state-worker/article243611952.html


At least they're using a better computer system. Ours is 50 years old. I would be interesting to see how many are still awaiting PUA in each state.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I can't believe it but my unemployment claim was processed. It's showing the state minimum of $163/wk.

Now I have to certify for all past weeks since it didn't let me before. Am I selecting the right option?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I can't believe it but my unemployment claim was processed. It's showing the state minimum of $163/wk.
> 
> Now I have to certify for all past weeks since it didn't let me before. Am I selecting the right option?
> 
> ...


I wish I could help but I wouldn't know. It looks like the right choice is selected.

Not sure how it works in your state but I'd ask one of the people that had their claim approved for reference.

Either way, I'm glad you have some progress!
:smiles:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> I wish I could help but I wouldn't know. It looks like the right choice is selected.
> 
> Not sure how it works in your state but I'd ask one of the people that had their claim approved for reference.
> 
> ...


I figured it out, thanks. It's just when I selected the self-employed, the next screen stated something about employer/business is closed because of COVID.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I kind of forgot about this thread and doing daily updates. Since the PUA expiration is so close, I'll be doing some daily updates for a while.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> My guess is that they're going to stall until a couple of months before the election. People cut off the cheez in three weeks will be desperate for anything and grateful for just one more stimulus check in the fall.
> 
> Give a cookie to a man with a full belly, he'll be ungrateful.
> Give a cracker to a man that's starving, he'll thank you on his knees.
> ...


This post is aging even better than I thought.


----------

